# Syrian hamster - tank or cage?? and other questions



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

I know you keep gerbils in tanks as opposed to cages but what about syrians?

The reason I ask is that I am thinking about getting my daughter a syrian or pair of gerbils and at present we have a Jewel Rio 125 tank which we are still currently using for out tropical fish but in the next few months we're upgrading to a Trigin 190 and will have the Rio tank unused.

Its a good size and has its proper stand and thought rather than let it go to waste I could use it for my daughters pet. Obviously we would remove the current hood and replace it with a wood/mesh combo...

Then I thought about whether to get syrian or gerbils. I am tending to sway more towards the hammie because I'm led to believe they are more handleable (is that even a word?!) than gerbils BUT then I'm thinking about the whole nocturnal aspect and think what would be the point in getting my daughter a pet which would be sleeping the entire time she is awake??

At this point I'd like to point out that although they would be my daughter's pet(s), I will be their primary carer, cleaning feeding etc until my daughter is able to take responsibility herself.

Then reading this back I'm thinking is either of those pets a good idea for her?? I used to have guinea pigs a few years ago and think would they not be a better option??

Advice greatly appreciated. xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

One of my Syrians is in a 3ft tank with a mesh roof and he loves it 
Hammies aren't great climbers so I tend to prefer tank type cages for them so they don't fall and hurt themselves


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

On average how many hours do they sleep during the day??

My daughter is only young and is due to start school in September and I'm concerned that from the time when she gets in to going to bed that the hammie will be asleep. 

What do you do regarding the tank? Do you fill it with substrate like you would do with gerbils or put shelves in?? How do you put a wheel in? Attach it to the side of the tank or sit it on top of the substrate?? x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would also say that that tank isnt big enough for a pair of gerbils really

syrians are more handale then gerbils too, they can be taught to wake up a bit earlier by offering then treats around the same time every night

as for a wheel, you would be best using a karlie wonderland wheel, they have a stand and are very quiet
you can add shelves if you want, or just put substrate in the bottom


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

How deep should be substrate be?? Are they big diggers like gerbils - therefore needing it quite deep?

What would be the best type of substrate? I myself am getting some rattie babies in the summer so have bought finacard, pepelit and softnest bedding in prep for them coming. Is this also suitable for hamsters or would they need something softer?? Would something like shredded paper be better?? x


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Donna3939 said:


> On average how many hours do they sleep during the day??
> 
> My daughter is only young and is due to start school in September and I'm concerned that from the time when she gets in to going to bed that the hammie will be asleep.
> 
> What do you do regarding the tank? Do you fill it with substrate like you would do with gerbils or put shelves in?? How do you put a wheel in? Attach it to the side of the tank or sit it on top of the substrate?? x


Mine sleep from about 9am through to about 9-10 pm but they do get up for a bit during the day for a drink and some food.
If you feed them at a set time each day they will start to come out at that time as it is dinner time 

With my tank I have substrate in the bottom (couple of inches thick), then he has tunnels and a big wooden house (doubles up as a shelf really) and loads of toys which I change around everytime I clean out.

For the water bottle I put sticky velcro on the tank and the side of the bottle so it just sticks on, as for the wheel I have Karlie wonderland wheels for all my syrians as they are silent (apart from the pitter patter of their feet) and completely free standing 

That tank is the minimum recommended size for a syrian so I would definitely add some toys that double as shelves to increase the floor space slightly 

ETA: Everyone here is bedded on Megazorb but finacard and other bedding will be fine, just keep clear of shavings


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i have 9 hammies and i have some early risers who usually get up at 4-5 pm, and a couple of really late risers who rarely stir before 10pm, the rest get up somewhere in between they arent diggers like gerbils but some of mine like to shove all their substrate into a big heap around where they sleep lol.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Donna3939 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> How deep should be substrate be?? Are they big diggers like gerbils - therefore needing it quite deep?
> 
> What would be the best type of substrate? I myself am getting some rattie babies in the summer so have bought finacard, pepelit and softnest bedding in prep for them coming. Is this also suitable for hamsters or would they need something softer?? Would something like shredded paper be better?? x


dont use the bedding thats like cotton wool a few years ago i woke up 1 morning to find my syrian had choked on the bedding, i have 2 syrians now 1 gets up about 10pm the other is really nosey and get up whenever he hears my voice


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

After careful consideration we decided that a hamster isn't the way to go and are holding off from getting any form of pet for my daughter for a few years.

At 3 she is still too young to understand the responsibilities of pet-keeping and I wouldn't get her a pet until she had *some* idea of what it entailed. I wouldn't be a reponsible pet owner if I did.

A few years down the line we may change our minds but until then she will just have to snuggle up with our lovely brood of cat and dogs!


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

I know you decided but thought id just add some info! Gerbils are a much easier pet to handle. They enjoy company and human attention much more than a syrian as their meant to live alone. Also gerbils are amazing to watch!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

hayleyth said:


> I know you decided but thought id just add some info! Gerbils are a much easier pet to handle. They enjoy company and human attention much more than a syrian as their meant to live alone. Also gerbils are amazing to watch!


I suggest you do a little more research. Gerbils are NOT meant to live alone, I think you'll find that you have the two species mixed up


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

I think you read it wrong B3rnie as Hayley is saying it's the Syrian hamster that has to live alone, not the gerbils.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I suggest you do a little more research. Gerbils are NOT meant to live alone, I think you'll find that you have the two species mixed up


Yes i said syrians live alone, gebils like human attention and live together. I have 2 together


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

hayleyth said:


> Yes i said syrians live alone, gebils like human attention and live together. I have 2 together


My apologises  Long night and I miss read your post, however I don't agree that Syrians don't like human attention, my lot would definitely disagree 
(I know you didn't say that outright, however your post insinuates it)


----------

